# TruCut Speed Reducer Kit



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I just saw this listed on eBay this morning. If anyone who owns a TruCut that would like it to go slower, this is the kit that you need. The owner has it very much mislabeled.

eBay TruCut Speed Reducer Kit



I actually just realized that the 27" TruCut that I just bought used has one of these on it. IMO, I would prefer it without. Since the TruCut has the ability to slip the clutch to reduce the speed I don't think it is necessary. Also, I have long legs and previously wished my reel would move faster.

I have not seen many of these in the past so I figured I would post it for reference. Also, its listed for 30 bucks which is significantly under the $200+ retail price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good find!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - it is no longer available. 
:banana: 
Hopefully all the parts are there. I priced out the kit previously, but wasn't going to pay their inflated asking price. $30 including shipping?? -- SOLD!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool. This is just another reason why TLF (or should I say "Ware's Best of Craigslist") exists. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha. Wow, I didn't think anyone was actually going to snag it. Congrats Spammage. The person selling it had no idea what it was. I have seen a few other pics of it in the past and it looked to be all there.

Let me know if you have any questions on install. Like I said, I've got one currently but since I'm replacing my whole clutch assembly I decided to not pay the extra 50 bucks to get the one with the speed reducer clutch plate.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I believe my tru cut 27 may have this on it also. It takes off fast, but moves at a slower pace. How could I tell if it's on my mower or not?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> I believe my tru cut 27 may have this on it also. It takes off fast, but moves at a slower pace. How could I tell if it's on my mower or not?


I think the easiest way to tell is by how many total chains you have on the reel(including the reel chain on the side). I believe the speed reducer introduces one more chain than the standard set up. Standard: 3, With Reducer Kit: 4



Also, the drive clutch for the speed reducer kit has two sprockets built in. The leftmost one is the additional for the speed reducer.



Here is the body of the speed reducer with the chain off. The chain pictured, for a non speed reducer set up, would be running from the dive clutch directly to the large sprocket by the drive wheels.





Spammage said:


> Thanks for the heads up - it is no longer available.
> :banana:
> Hopefully all the parts are there. I priced out the kit previously, but wasn't going to pay their inflated asking price. $30 including shipping?? -- SOLD!!


Did you get your set up?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks. I dont have it on mines. I have just 3 chains


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Did you get your set up?


I did, but haven't installed it yet. Between work, the holiday and frequent mowing, all of my time lately has been accounted for. With the heat and the way things are going, it may end up being an off-season project.


----------

